# disque dur iomega compatible mac et pc?



## SKYFIGHTER69 (6 Avril 2011)

Bonjour je viens d'acheter un mac book pro à la fnac, et il était vendu en package avec un disque dur iomega eGo helium portable hard drive d'1 tera. Dans la notice il est stipulé que si l'on veut l'utiliser pour un pc , il faut le formater pour le mettre au format NFTS. Ce que je voudrais savoir, c'est si ce format est courant sur pc. C'est un peu dommage d'avoir un disque dur très transportable mais si faut formater le pc de quelqu'un pour récupérer des données, c'est pas top.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Arlequin (6 Avril 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue

ntfs est un format pc donc pas de soucis quant à la compatibilité avec l'Os de Microsoft

par contre pour ton mac, c'est une autre affaire

je pense qu'un peu de lecture t'aidera à mieux comprendre (clic)


----------



## SKYFIGHTER69 (9 Avril 2011)

Merci pour les infos, çà m'éclaire un peu. Par contre pour mon mac y a pas de souci avec le disque dur, c'est plutot pour mon pc.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h02 ----------

Par contre, je voulais savoir, qu'est ce que cela change d'avoir un pc sous format nfts dans la vie de tous les jours?
Et dernières questions, je vais utiliser mon disque dur externe la plupart du temps chez moi, mais je vais l'emmener de temps en temps chez des personnes qui ont des pc pour récupérer toute sorte de choses. Que me conseilles tu? Sur ton lien il est stipulé que le format commun ne peut accepter des fichiers de plus de 4 Go, et j'ai un pote pour lui c'est plutôt 400 Mo.
Enfin, le lien pdf est bien pour la première solution?


----------



## laf (10 Avril 2011)

Après pas mal de d'expériences et essais divers et variés, la meileure solution que j'ai trouvée pour mon HD externe qui doit transiter indifféremment entre les 2 mondes est le formatage en NTFS, et Paragon installé sur mes Macs.
De cette manière, aucune limitation nulle part.
Il faut juste acheter Paragon qui fonctionne à merveille.


----------



## SKYFIGHTER69 (10 Avril 2011)

Tu as choisi quel partitionnement: 2 ntfs ou 1 ntfs + 1 mac os étendue.
La première signifie bien qu'il faut avoir paragon d'installer sur son mac(dans ce cas peut si on veut prendre des infos sur un mac d'un pote, installer paragon sur son mac).
Pour la deuxième, on a pas besoin de paragon, ai-je juste?


----------



## laf (10 Avril 2011)

Pardon mais ta question n'est pas très claire pour moi.

J'ai une seule partition en NTFS. Qu'une autre soit en HFS+ ne changerait rien pour ce qui est des données que tu veux partager entre Mac et PC.

Ré-explique STP.


----------



## SKYFIGHTER69 (11 Avril 2011)

Désolé si j'ai pas été très clair, c'était par rapport au lien que arlequin m'avait suggéré. Tout à la fin il y a un lien de Rémi M en pdf qui explique deux façons différentes:

 Vous avez le choix avec 2 partitions NTFS, sur lesquelles vous pourrez écrire et lire du Mac et du PC 

 Vous avez le choix avec 1 partition NTFS, sur laquelle seul Windows pourra écrire, mais Mac pourra lire, et une autre partition en Mac OS étendue, mais seul Mac pour écrire et lire.

J'espère que tu comprendras mieux mon message précédent avec celui-ci.


----------



## laf (12 Avril 2011)

Je pense qu'il y a un erreur : le fait d'avoir 2 partitions NTFS ne permettra pas plus à ton Mac d'écrire dessus qu'une seule. C'est Parangon qui permet cela.

En revanche, avoir 1 partition NTFS et une HFS+, c'est possible, sauf que ça revient toujours à la même chose : si t'as des données récupérées d'un PC (donc en NTFS) tu pourras pas écrire dessus depuis le Mac. Et  celles que tu mettrais du Mac sur la partition HFS+ seront illisibles pas les PC.

CQFD.


----------



## SKYFIGHTER69 (13 Avril 2011)

Ok donc ce que prose Rémi m comme quoi 2 partitions ntfs où mac et pc peuvent lire et écrire, c'est faux. 
Donc si j'ai bien compris, soit je fais comme toi: formatage en nfts plus paragon ou bien je mets mon dd externe en fat 32.
Dernière question: si j'achète paragon, y a t il une limite au nombre de macs? Si c'est pas le cas je peux donc utiliser paragon acheter par quelqu'un d'autre?


----------



## laf (14 Avril 2011)

FAT 32 c'est lent et limité à des fichiers de 4 Go, c'est pénible.
Pour le reste, si tu veux rester en bons termes avec les modo, évite ce genre de question. 
Ou sois plus discret.


----------

